# reply count..?



## black'n'yellow (12 Dec 2012)

This thread..

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/finding-ftp-in-offseason.119586/

two replies, but only one reply showing on the forum list?

http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/health-fitness-and-training.36/


----------



## Norm (12 Dec 2012)

A couple of people have deleted their response but... so what?


----------



## black'n'yellow (12 Dec 2012)

you've missed the point - but like you say, 'so what'.....


----------



## Shaun (12 Dec 2012)

The total isn't calculated straight away - it's done on an automated cycle and will update at the next count. This reduces the overhead on the server of constant counter updating.


----------



## george burton (4 Apr 2013)

oooh


----------

